
Category theory for programmers [video] - xiphias
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8LbkfSSR58&list=PLbgaMIhjbmEnaH_LTkxLI7FMa2HsnawM_
======
xiphias
This is the best, most practical and easiest to understand lecture about
category theory that I have found.

